# Vapor Trail Strings



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Paul,

Thanks for the review. I am glad you were able to throw in some numbers. It usually only takes about 5 - 10 shots and the string is settled. Set your peep up and keep it waxed and you'll find the VTX strings are not only durable, but also more reliable.

Post some pictures of your setup when you get a chance.

Dave


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*vapor trail*

I believe v/t strings and cables are the best out there. Consistant and durable.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

yea I know it just feels btter than the previous three sets I have had on this bow. If anybody else has some numbers throw them into the thread. I shoot with fingers so I need the tube for the peep but it is all good,for sure.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Conquest 3*

Here is my conquest 3 with the new VaporTrail String and Cable on it. The pic doesnt doe the colors on the string justice but It sure shoots fine. Dead Center Archery stabilizer and Trophy Ridge Matrix 5 pin sight. and the STS just o make it a little more quiet. LOVE those strings.

Paul Coleman


----------



## patrkyhntr37 (Jun 3, 2008)

Have had them on my 82nd airborne for a few month's now i really seem to like them.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*oops*

Well cant seem to upload the pics. I guess I will try later


----------



## bow327 (Mar 15, 2005)

I have used Vapor trail strings ,for 5 years now. They are the best.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree Vapor Trail Strings are as good as they come. Getting green and black ones on my backup bow next week when they come in. I have the blue and white on my new bow. I could tell the difference the first time I shot my new bow with them seemed arrows flew faster coming out of bow. I am having better groups also.


----------

